# Fish with red thread petruding from anus



## UKCheggers (Feb 9, 2010)

Picked up a blockhead cichlid today from my LFS.. Its been doing fine in the tank swimming around no funny behaviour what so ever. However i did notice a long red thread coming from its anus about 10mm. Now since checking again in an hour or so it has disappeared to about 2mm in length.

*** looked up camallanus worms but i hope i can rule this out as there is only one thread and not multiple. Anyone else know what it could be? ill try and upload a pic later and keep you informed. I know how serious camallanus can be which is why i posted so quickly since seeing the red thread.

Will keep you informed. Any ideas to put my mind at rest? As i have a fully stocked tank and dont want it effecting the others. I dont have a hospital tank either to keep it isolated.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

if you need a Q tank then a plastic box will do, used it several times myself.

however. as this has been added to the main tank I would treat all off them to be safe.

though as your in the UK you have the issue that getting effective medication for it will be difficult, if your able to get hold of something like jungle Parasite Clear. but your going to find it difficult to find someone to get it from, (UK veterinary laws, if your lucky might be able to get a local vet who knows about fish, will try and find my list of UK vets who deal with fish)


----------



## Rusties (Apr 9, 2010)

You can try ordering online (such as ebay) from the USA and ask them to be really vague on the customs form so they wont be opened by customs here in the UK.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't think Jungle Clear will do any good against camallanus. Those things are a nightmare to get rid of. If there is any possibility it is camallanus (and I think it is very possible, if not the most likely diagnoses), the fish should be removed at once.

You'll find all sorts of treatments when searching the internet. Chances of them working are pretty slim. Certainly nothing you buy over the counter at a fish store has a significant chance of working. The recommended treatment is Fenbendazole (sold here in the U.S. as Panacur). It is a medication used to deworm goats, dogs, and horses.... and you will need to see a Vet to get it.

The recommended use is:

- Dissolve 3CC of powdered Fenbendazole in 100ml of water.
- Mix well, then add as many bloodworms as you need to feed your fish. Soak for 30 mins to 1 hour, then dump the entire container in the tank, water and all.
- Feed the fish this mixture twice a day for two days.

If you are dealing with African cichlids, you'll likely need to find something other than bloodworms to soak in the Fendendazole.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

panacur is available in the UK. dont think its restricted either, but not definite

trying to find info on Camallanus isnt easy, theres a lot of hobbiest pages, looking on things like jstor, there a bit on life-cycle/host-selection but nothing regarding treatment.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I had a bad case of nematodes and used levamisole to clear it up. It is a pig and livestock dewormer. I had better luck using the powdered form vs. liquid.

Mike


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Take a look at this product by Kusuri
http://www.kusuri.co.uk/shopping.php?class_id=117

It is a Fenbendazole based de-wormer


----------

